# Thanks for the tip jerk.



## stoof (Jun 22, 2017)

So I pick up a PAX at a video game store. As soon as he gets into the car he asks if I can stop at McDonalds. I told him not at the one across the street because there is too much traffic and it's the opposite of the direction he is going. I told him if there was one closer to his drop off location I'd be happy to stop. There was one a few blocks away so I stopped, took him about five minutes to get his order and then I dropped him off at his destination.

When he got out and before he closed the door he paused for a moment and then said "Drink lots of water" then he closed the door. I guess that was his smart ass idea of a tip. I've got to remember that most people are losers and not to do them any favors. I agreed to the McDonalds stop because I didn't want to get a bad rating but I don't think he rated me at all so it really didn't matter in the end.

In the future I'm just going to decline the extra stops and tell them that I already have another scheduled pickup to make and that I can not keep the customer waiting. Either that or I'll offer to drop them off at McDonald's or wherever and they can just order another Uber when they're done fattening up.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

He did not rate you because you did what he wanted, had you not accommodated him, he very well might have made the extra effort to rate you.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

stoof said:


> So I pick up a PAX at a video game store. As soon as he gets into the car he asks if I can stop at McDonalds. I told him not at the one across the street because there is too much traffic and it's the opposite of the direction he is going. I told him if there was one closer to his drop off location I'd be happy to stop. There was one a few blocks away so I stopped, took him about five minutes to get his order and then I dropped him off at his destination.
> 
> When he got out and before he closed the door he paused for a moment and then said "Drink lots of water" then he closed the door. I guess that was his smart ass idea of a tip. I've got to remember that most people are losers and not to do them any favors. I agreed to the McDonalds stop because I didn't want to get a bad rating but I don't think he rated me at all so it really didn't matter in the end.
> 
> In the future I'm just going to decline the extra stops and tell them that I already have another scheduled pickup to make and that I can not keep the customer waiting. Either that or I'll offer to drop them off at McDonald's or wherever and they can just order another Uber when they're done fattening up.


One stop only, go back and 1 star him.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Did you look thirsty, not sure where the "drink lots of water" comes from....


----------



## stoof (Jun 22, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Did you look thirsty, not sure where the "drink lots of water" comes from....


That was his smart mouth tip. Like instead of giving money he gives you a tip like "Don't spit into the wind" or "Don't run in the rain". In this case the tip "Drink lots of water" to stay hydrated on a hot Texas day. Here's my tip to him. "Go eff yourself".


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

roadman said:


> One stop only, go back and 1 star him.


How do you go back and 1 star?


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

I like tips, but I do not understand why you are getting upset people do not tip you. Did you just sign up with Uber to get tips, that is not why I signed up, I just thought it to be decent money on the side; boy, I was sure wrong.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CenCal559 said:


> I like tips, but* I do not understand why you are getting upset people do not tip you*. Did you just sign up with Uber to get tips, that is not why I signed up, I just thought it to be decent money on the side; boy, I was sure wrong.


I dont understand what you read. Not once did he mention that he wanted or expected a tip. He's upset about the smart ass remark given to him as a "tip".
Pay attention.


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

I understand the smart ass remark, I also understand and can read between the lines. I do pay attention. 
If you read what everyone is *****ing about, it's tips. 
Actually, the guy who said "drink plenty of water" may have just been genuine. There are people like that.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

jfinks said:


> How do you go back and 1 star?


Email support


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jfinks said:


> How do you go back and 1 star?


Go into trip history for that ride. Click help then issue with rider. The option is there.



CenCal559 said:


> I understand the smart ass remark, I also understand and can read between the lines. I do pay attention.


While I'm sure we would have loved a tip on that ride and every ride for that matter, he stated that he did the McDonalds run because he was concerned about ratings, not tips.


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Go into trip history for that ride. Click help then issue with rider. The option is there.
> 
> While I'm sure we would have loved a tip on that ride and every ride for that matter, he stated that he did the McDonalds run because he was concerned about ratings, not tips.


I do not care about ratings, no matter how well you do, there is always the pax that may not like your car, your shirt, the scent of your car, a previous pax left a print on your window, or simply, you just said hello wrong...who knows?


----------



## Willy wonka (Jun 21, 2017)

CenCal559 said:


> I do not care about ratings, no matter how well you do, there is always the pax that may not like your car, your shirt, the scent of your car, a previous pax left a print on your window, or simply, you just said hello wrong...who knows?


Don't pick your nose on a bumpy road. Don't fry bacon in the nude. Don't expect tips.


----------

